# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  coucou

## jennalee

Je vous présente  ma petite famille, j'ai une dogue allemand qui va sur ses 10 ans , elle commence à avoir des problèmes pour se lever et un peu d'incontinence, je regarde un peu les solutions pour un avenir plus serein pour elle .Afin de trouver la meilleure façon de l'accompagner.
J'ai aussi une fifille tchèque un peu fada ,mais oh! combien attachante  elle a 4 ans . Elle m'a fait beaucoup conneries  toujours aux aguets pour faire des bêtises mais bon je ne suis pas matérialiste .
J'ai aussi deux perroquets , je garde souvent le dogue allemand de ma fille de 11 ans et celui de mon fils un bouledogue français tout fou de 2 ans.
Je voudrais faire tant de chose pour les loulous dans le besoin. Si un jour je peux aider ce sera avec plaisir .

----------


## phacélie

Bienvenue jennalee !

Quelques liens :

Sujet sur l'arthrose (il y en d'autres certainement)
*Comment aider un Chien ayant de l'arthrose*


Des sujets sur l'incontinence, il y en a pas mal, quelques-uns ici
*Topic général sur l'incontinence*
Incontinence louloutte âgée {arthrose p:2}
incontinence qui débute ?

Un sujet sur la vieillesse des toutous
*Mon vieux chien, au quotidien: questions, conseils et astuces.


*Et pour aider http://www.rescue-forum.com/aider-protection-animale/

----------

